# Australia's Colourful American Locomotives – LRRSA https://shop.lrrsa.org.au



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

David Fletcher's book arrived to me today - all the way from Australia!
The book is absolutely fantastic, twice as large as I thought (A3)...
It offers a unique perspective on how early US locomotives were decorated.




Many thanks David! Zubi


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Yes Zubi, it's a great book with heaps of research about the colours and architecture of all American Locomotives just using many Australian ones as examples and a book so large its hard to read in bed!
Russell


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

zubi said:


> David Fletcher's book arrived to me today - all the way from Australia!
> The book is absolutely fantastic, twice as large as I thought (A3)...
> It offers a unique perspective on how early US locomotives were decorated.
> 
> ...


interisting i knew Victiorian Railways and Queensland Railways had purchased some locomotives from Baldwin but this is really something


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ferroequinologist said:


> its hard to read in bed


It's so heavy it's hard to read anywhere! Definitely needs the library table to spread it out.


----------

